# Hi! Gotta quick question...



## JoleighS (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello everyone! Not a brand new member here as I first posted back in February, but still pretty much a rookie. Especially since I have only been using the Tapatalk App until yesterday. Quite different viewing and navigating through the forums on the computer. Noticed that we can provide a little bit of personal info on our profile, so I filled in a few of the blanks.

I'm wondering if I can change my username to something a bit more generic? I was in a hurry when I created my account on Tapatalk and didn't give much thought to the username I chose. It allowed me to change it on the Tapatalk app, but it did not change on here. I'm not seeing it as an option in the "Edit Details" section, so I may be out of luck...or, maybe I'm just blind! lol :grin2:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@JoleighS If I'm not mistaken,I believe that you have to put in a request through one of the moderators in order to change a username.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Do not query a TAM about Ulyssesheart.

No sock puppets allowed.

His sock puppet was damned, darned, and un-darned....string by string. Oh, after they set it on fire, cutting the golden lifeline that connected him back..... through thousands of years of history. He is now floating, blue tinged and icy cold...unattended in the vast space between Earth and Mars.

There is a rescue party looking for his Archtype. They are Ancient Mariners. Finding his frozen form will be like finding a smile on a Moderators face. In the vastness of our inner space, a rare thing.....those lips...frozen straight.


----------



## JoleighS (Feb 6, 2017)

@TBT - Thank you for responding, I appreciate it. :smile2: I believe you must be right.

@ SunCMars - Thank you for your response, too. Thinking I will leave it as is. No need to bother a moderator.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A moderator can ask an admin to make the change.

Or you can PM Yungster yourself and ask that way. Yungster is the account used by all the admin folk. So it's one account used by many people.


----------



## JoleighS (Feb 6, 2017)

@EleGirl Thank you!!


----------

